# D-Link Router/Print Server + Epson EPL-5800L set up?



## meshwesh (Feb 17, 2007)

I am trying to set up an Epson EPL-5800L to use the printer server of a D-Link DI-824VUP+ router/printer server combo under Mac OS 10.3.9. The current Epson printer drivers are installed.

I can connect to the server using the Apple Printer Setup Utility and selecting IP printing and added the IP number of the router + "lp" for the queue name (as per D-Link's instructions). However, I cannot select the proper printer model. Only Epson Gimp Print drivers are visible, but not for my printer model. I have tried "generic", and while it does connect to the printer and spools the page, nothing is actually printed.

I have tried using the Epson IP/TCP, but even though I enter the proper IP number (192.168.0.1), it does not "see" the printer, nor can I add the "lp" queue name.

I have contacted Epson and they basically told me to get lost or buy an Epson printer server (nice way to keep a customer base!). D-Link was only marginally more helpful telling me they "don't support Macintosh", even though I know they do; they did at least tell me I have to use "lp" as a queue name.

Anyhow, any suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## gsahli (Feb 17, 2007)

Unless the printer comes with ethernet or wireless built-in, Epson doesn't provide a driver that will work for any network printing.

You'll need to figure out if this can be used on OS X:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-EPL-5800L


----------



## meshwesh (Feb 17, 2007)

gsahli said:


> You'll need to figure out if this can be used on OS X:
> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-EPL-5800L



Thanks for the response. However, the link you gave is to a Linux file. I have no idea what to do with it, nor am I sure why it would even have a chance of working unless I am missing something.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 18, 2007)

The "chance of working" is if you know how to compile linux software on OS X -- I haven't done that so I can't help you.

The only other way I can think of is to buy an Airport Extreme/Express Base Station, because the Bonjour/Airport software allows use of USB-only drivers (uses in-software port redirection).


----------



## meshwesh (Feb 19, 2007)

It seems I am out of luck at this point, but thanks for trying to help.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 19, 2007)

meshwesh said:


> It seems I am out of luck at this point, but thanks for trying to help.


Your question has been asked and answered too many times to count. Search this forum for _CUPS_ and _*Gutenprint*_.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 19, 2007)

Except his printer isn't supported by Gutenprint.


----------



## meshwesh (Feb 21, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> Your question has been asked and answered too many times to count. Search this forum for _CUPS_ and _*Gutenprint*_.



thanks. Unfortunately that comes up with no search results.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 21, 2007)

Gutenprint = new name for the Gimp-Print drivers included in OS X.
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537


----------



## meshwesh (Feb 24, 2007)

gsahli said:


> Except his printer isn't supported by Gutenprint.



Well I did download Gutenprint and give it a try. It may have the driver, but I am not sure. It has a driver for the Epson EPL-5800 (will not work for sure; wrong printer), but also the EPL-5800PS, which I _assume_ (perhaps wrongly) is the same as the "official" model name EPL-5800L.

I did add this as a printer using the Printer Setup Utility as an IP printer using printer type LPD/LPR. When I attempted to print, the page was spooled but after trying to contact the printer on the print server, I got the message that "Networkhost 192.168.0.1 is busy". Since nothing else is using the printer, this is clearly not the case. I have tried restarting the printer and the router/printer server, but did not have any luck.

Is this the right driver and/or I'm I doing something wrong? I did use the default queue name "lp" as directed by D-Link support.

Thanks all for your continued comments.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't have your printer, so can't be 100% sure, but I don't think the driver will work. A PS in the name usually means postscript - a postscript interpreter built into the printer.

The error message you got is exactly what you'd get if you have the queue name wrong. In Dlink devices and manuals it is often called port name, and you can double check it by connecting to the admin web page on the router.

Edit - I just read through the Dlink manual and I think you've set up LPD correctly. Looks like lp is the only queue name.


----------

